# Moving to Greece



## dmazur (Nov 18, 2011)

I to you all. I am a retired socialworker and have wanted to live in Greece for sometime now. My family comes from a little village (Kamari) outside of Xylocastro in Korinthos. I have family living in Kamari but have only met them once while I was in Greece the first time. The family name is Papayanni. Spiros is a (the only) butcher in Kamari. I also have a cousin there named Teresa Hatzopoulou whom I also only met once. I don't speak Greek but have not found that to be an obstacle when traveling there.
I am interested in talking with some English speaking expats who live in, or around, this area of Greece. I spent some time in Oaxaca, MX this past month with a friend from undergraduate school who retired there because this is where her family is from. I met quite a few expats there and thoroughly enjoyed myself. This has served to make me more determined to spend time in the place where my family is from. Please write me back so I can touch base with some expats.
Also, if any of you know Teresa, please have her email me. Thanks so much!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

Please keep us up to date with your plans and how you are getting on with moving to Greece.

Maiden


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the Greece forum 

Do you have (or have you begun the process of getting) papers for Greek citizenship? As an American citizen alone, you have the right to spend 90 out of any given 180 day period in Greece without further formalities (beyond your US passport) but to stay longer than the 3 months, you need something additional. For diaspora Greeks, that's usually Greek citizenship conferred on the basis of Greek parents. Until you get that squared away, you probably won't be able to make too much progress. If you've already done that, of course, you don't need to worry about it. 

If you're male, there may be an issue about military service. Since you say you're retired, there may be nothing at all or you may need to pay some amount of money to cover the military service that all Greek citizen males are required to provide.


----------

